# New Ruby Elite 2018 - hole in fork...?



## loki_bos (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi all,

As a complete and utter newby on this forum, I hope you could help my out with the following issue:

My gf bought a Ruby Elite 2018 last weekend, in while I prepared her bike for her maiden ride, I noticed a little, irregularly shaped hole in the right arm of the fork - about 1.2 inches from the bottom.

Now, I have seen forks with drainage holes, nicely shaped and at the end of the fork for a proper drainage. However, this one doesn't appear to be actually fit for water drainage, as it's mot all the way down the fork.

Would anyone have a 2018 Ruby and perhaps let me know if there's such a hole in the side of the fork?

Thanks for your help,

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

It looks like a drainage hole. I'm no expert on carbon fork construction but the reason it could be located there vs the bottom is that below that point the fork could be solid for structural reasons and that is the lowest point where it is hollow above the axle.

I have my tarmac in the car and I'll double check where the hole is on it at lunch but I'm pretty sure the location is similar. Also keep in mind that the hole will appear to be higher up with a through axle than a standard quick release because of the additional material that sits below the axle.


----------



## loki_bos (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Taodemon,
Your explanation sounds totally plausible, especially with the photo of the form you added. Thanks so much for helping to solve this. Gf will be much happier, too ;-)


----------



## MAICOMETAL (May 1, 2010)

Attachment holes for Specialized "plug and play" fenders....... Or mud guards if you're across the pond.


----------

